# Receptor y amplificador de wifi



## asac

Hola, como andan? Hace unos dias estuve viendo que hacen antenas wifi con cualquier cosa (tubos de pringless, una lapicera bic, etc). Lo que se me puse a pensar es lo siguiente: Hacer una antena de potencia significativa para poder conectarme a redes a una distancia considerable y conectarla a un ruter. Ahora bien, el tema es que lo que estaria bueno es hacer todo esto en una cajita realmente chica, como para conectarla directamente a la red (previo fuente) y armar un emisor en 2.4 ghz (onda el ruter) y asi retransmitir la señal. El tema que tengo duda es si podria caer en una realimentacion positiva con la retransmision y en caso de que esto suceda, si puedo evitarlo apantallando "mas o menos" la antena receptora del emisor.

Gracias de antemano!

Adios!


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya venden amplificadores de un wat para 2,5ghz y antenas,esas grilladas de 32db son muy buenas ¡¡¡
yo intente pero sin éxito construir un amplificador de rf,no pude conseguir algunos componentes como el 





http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/content/view/107/57/

este es el pcb 







en la hoja de datos también trae un pcb

*lo que buscas en un amplificador bidireccional *


----------



## R-Mario

O mejor terminas comprandote una tarjeta de red ALFA de 1W, son muy buenas. Yo intente construir las dichosas antenas y nunca me funcionaron "algo debi haber hecho mal, supongo!!"


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo construí la de ''pringles'' y una grillada ,ay que tener paciencia porque nunca sale de una,un centímetro  mas un centímetro menos y se nota la diferencia de ganancia ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ferdinando12

asac dijo:


> El tema que tengo duda es si podria caer en una realimentacion positiva



A 2.4 Ghz tus problemas serán otros, la impedancia de las líneas en el circuito impreso, las capacitancias entre pistas, menos mal que todo esto lo tenes claro y solo te queda esta duda... si trabajar en 2.4 Ghz es de lo mas facilito que hay, no vieron que se hacen antenas de latas de galletitas ??? como no vamos a poder hacer amplificadores..!!

El consejo de comprar una alfa es acertado.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien

realmente es un dolor de cabeza trabajar en 2,5ghz
coincido con el consejo de comprar una alfa¡¡¡


----------



## R-Mario

Yo queme mi alfa, se me quedo un pedasito de papel alumnio en el conector de la antene cuando la enrosque y nunca me di cuenta ahora cuando la conecto funciona todo solo que no detecta ninguna red, "osea no funciona todo del todo" y cuando la abrí pues me espanto la miniaturizacion y dijo "a pos hora por donde le hago a esto"

Alguien tendra el diagrama de estas antenas, quiero pensar que queme algo que pueda reemplazar


----------



## asac

Lo que quiero hacer es captar señal y "re-emitirla" podriamos decir. Supongamos que capto señal con una antena comprada, puedo retransmitirla sin riesgo de una realimentacion positiva? Las cuestiones de diseño para que ande a 2.4 Ghz no son un inconveniente, sera cuestion solo de ponerse a calcular dimensiones


----------



## el-rey-julien

se puede hacer eso con la kozumi ,es cuestión de configuraciones nada mas pero tiene solo 400mw

hay que tildar la opción '' Enable Universal Repeater Mode (Acting as AP and client simultaneouly)''
y poner un nombre a la señal que quieres retrasmitir
ejemplo, tu captas una red llamada ''wifi5'' ,entonces al repetidor le pones ''wifi6''
el problema es si le pones un amplificador ,la señal trasmitida ''tapa'' a la señal recibida,
lo mejor es colocar dos antenas y no una sola ,pero ya hay que desarmar y soldar el nuevo conector,luego configuras las antenas,una para recibir y la otra para transmitir ,lo mejor es usar un sowtware linux


----------



## asac

Eso es exactamente lo que quiero! =) Lo que estoy buscando es un CPE que, en lugar de tener la salida para un cable UTP tradicional, tenga una salida con antena wi-fi para tener una conexion wireless en lugar de una cableada. Como alternativa, claro esta, podria conectar el cable UTP a un ruter wi-fi y listo, pero me gustaria que este todo incorporado en un solo aparato.

Alguien sabe si existe en el mercado algun dispositivo que haga esto o que se pueda implementar?

Gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien

si este aparato ¡¡¡¡¡http://www.kozumi-usa.com/new/products/WISP/AFO2v3_spa.html

la otra es conseguirte un simple router syslink 54 de esos que tienen dos antenas y modificarlo,colocarle las antenas + cambiar el sofware ,y configurar ¡¡¡¡
pero hay muchosss solo fijate si se pueden configurar como repetidor,por lo general son los router con dos antenas


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y éste che ?

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-423400405-kit-cliente-snusb-wireless-usb-antena-solida-18db-hasta-5km-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien

1wat ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-424715217-antena-wifi-usb-1000mw-y-5dbi-nisuta-alcance-hasta-1000mts-_JM_
solo le falta volar la antena que tiene y ponerle una buena de 30db o de 25 db ,de esas que grandes que están colocadas en las torres de las telefonicas



esta antena esta barata _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-425403246-wifi-internet-gratis-los-kit-que-necesites-_JM_ no dice los db pero debe ser de mas de 18 db


----------



## Diego German

O esta es de 2Watt

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MEC-400413636-antena-wireless-usb-internet-inalambrico-wifi-2000mw-6dbi-_JM?redirectedFromParent=MEC400287723_

con una antena como esta 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MEC-400389667-antena-yagi-wifi-25-dbi-_JM_

saludos...


----------



## ricbevi

Hola a todos...muy interesante el tema pero ojo con las propagandas que las potencias están dadas generalmente para las conexiones a la mas baja velocidad que soporta el dispositivo y multiplican lo que entrega el equipo real por la ganancia de la antena!!!
Lo mismo que paso con las potencias de audio y los Watts todo estrategia de venta.
Hay que recabar información fehaciente en los fabricantes que expresan la potencia real en cada una de las bandas o modos de trabajo de los aparatos como Kozumi en sus hojas de datos de los CPE y Router Wifi(Afo2v3,Afo2Litle,K-1550NR,K-500MW,etc).
Saludos.

Ric.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y éste che ?
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-423400405-kit-cliente-snusb-wireless-usb-antena-solida-18db-hasta-5km-_JM_



La placa anda bien pero cuando la ves te quiere como decepcionar por el tamaño.Subo una imagen comparativa con una moneda de 50 centavos ya que ni de 1 peso quedan  

Saludos.

Ric.


----------

